# HR34: "To record episode press R on your remote control" annoying popup



## itvtech24 (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyway to get rid of the annoying popup "To record episode press R on your remote control" on my HR34 and genie that keep coming up on the channels I watch the most, and it seems like it gets on more channels as I watch more programming as I am a new directv customer. I have recording tips off, have genie set to off, have tried red button reset, but nothing works! 

Any solution to this?


----------



## Johnnie5000 (Mar 26, 2008)

itvtech24 said:


> Anyway to get rid of the annoying popup "To record episode press R on your remote control" on my HR34 and genie that keep coming up on the channels I watch the most, and it seems like it gets on more channels as I watch more programming as I am a new directv customer. I have recording tips off, have genie set to off, have tried red button reset, but nothing works!
> 
> Any solution to this?


Push the record button.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Turn off recording tips.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Turn off recording tips.


He stated recording tips are OFF in his original post.

-Funk


----------



## itvtech24 (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah recording tips are off yet it still pops up. Pushing record button records the program. Once deleted samething reappears. Is anyone else having this problem too?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

itvtech24;3181119 said:


> Yeah recording tips are off yet it still pops up. Pushing record button records the program. Once deleted samething reappears. Is anyone else having this problem too?


Try turning it back on then off again, if that doesn't work then try resetting the receiver and try the recording tips off and on again.


----------



## gvc (Sep 13, 2012)

been there, done that...I take it that some arent receiving this message? I dont get in on all channels but only on popular channels. my locals, cnn, fox, etc. I have done all that is suggested. always figured it was a software bug that would eventually get fixed , but have had updates since if first reared its ugly head with no fix.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

itvtech24 said:


> Anyway to get rid of the annoying popup "To record episode press R on your remote control" on my HR34 and genie that keep coming up on the channels I watch the most, and it seems like it gets on more channels as I watch more programming as I am a new directv customer. I have recording tips off, have genie set to off, have tried red button reset, but nothing works!
> 
> Any solution to this?


You could try using the Reset Defaults options on the Reset Menu.

Also, "sometimes" it does more to unplug the receiver for a few minutes and then plug it back in.


----------



## itvtech24 (Feb 15, 2013)

I ended up unplugging the receiver for a good amount of time, and after plugging it in and everything reseting it went away! Thank you for all the help especially the last post as that seemed to have resolved the problem by having receiver unplugged for a prolong time.


----------



## gvc (Sep 13, 2012)

itvtech24 said:


> I ended up unplugging the receiver for a good amount of time, and after plugging it in and everything reseting it went away! Thank you for all the help especially the last post as that seemed to have resolved the problem by having receiver unplugged for a prolong time.


how long did you leave it unplugged and exactly what did you do , if anything, after plugging it back in and after reboot? I tried this and it failed to solve the problem but I only left it unplugged about 2 or 3 minutes. I also tried to reset defaults but that didnt work either


----------



## itvtech24 (Feb 15, 2013)

I had genie unplugged for over 30 mins I believe. Try that, it resolved my this issue on both the genie and the client. I didn't touch the client however.


----------



## itvtech24 (Feb 15, 2013)

This morning the record pop up appeared on CH 206 espn! I checked the other channels it came on before it hasn't reappeared yet but I have a feeling it will eventually.


----------



## Matt Dillion (Feb 28, 2013)

itvtech24 said:


> Anyway to get rid of the annoying popup "To record episode press R on your remote control" on my HR34 and genie that keep coming up on the channels I watch the most, and it seems like it gets on more channels as I watch more programming as I am a new directv customer. I have recording tips off, have genie set to off, have tried red button reset, but nothing works!
> 
> Any solution to this?


Exactly my problem! Upgraded to HR34 and have this^^^very annoying popup. Any help here would be appreciated.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There is a simple fix... Set up at least 5 series links and let them record something,


----------



## Matt Dillion (Feb 28, 2013)

Stuart Sweet said:


> There is a simple fix... Set up at least 5 series links and let them record something,


Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## itvtech24 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'll try that as well. Something I realized is if you unplug the receiver twice within a 10min span(i've heard within 30 works too) it flushes out the guide and that popup disappears for a few days, but does pop back up after a few days. I'll try the 5 series links after it starts popping up again.


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

Recording tips. Turn on then back off followed by a reboot. I have not seen the pop up since.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

itvtech24 said:


> I'll try that as well. Something I realized is if you unplug the receiver twice within a 10min span(i've heard within 30 works too) it flushes out the guide and that popup disappears for a few days, but does pop back up after a few days. I'll try the 5 series links after it starts popping up again.


2 reboots within a 30 minute timespan flush the guide data, todo list, "My DirecTV, sometimes logos, etc. It can take up to 48 hours for all of that stuff to rebuild.

You should never just unplug the receiver unless it is completely locked up and unresponsive. You should use the GUI menus to perform a reboot whenever possible.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have the same problem. Also have recording tips off, etc.

What do you mean by record 5 series links (I'm new to the Genie). Do I have to constantly have 5 series links set to record?
By resetting to default, what am I wiping out? In other words do I have to re-enter my networking information, i.e. router password and all that?


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

KoRn said:


> Recording tips. Turn on then back off followed by a reboot. I have not seen the pop up since.


I tried turning tips back on and then off, and then as it happened I had to reboot the genie for another reason. Still getting that popup. Oh, and the reason I came here is because now it pops up in the middle of watching a show even when I didn't change the channel!!! Grrrr...


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I believe he means set up series links for 5 different shows. I think if you let all 5 record at least one episode you can then delete all 5 series links and the pop-up still shouldn't come back.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, exactly that.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, exactly that.


 Good, that's what I thought, but I don't have genie yet so I wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I am getting some new information on this... it might be necessary to leave the series links on the DVR for an extended period. Of course you could just ignore them or set up series links for reruns of The Brady Bunch and tell it "new episodes only."


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I am getting some new information on this... it might be necessary to leave the series links on the DVR for an extended period. Of course you could just ignore them or set up series links for reruns of The Brady Bunch and tell it "new episodes only."


Why the Brady Bunch? or is that just an example


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Marcia, Marcia, MARCIA!


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

Didn't feel this deserved it's own thread ...

I don't get your pop-up anymore, the one that is starting to get on my nerves is the dual-tuner note.

"You have activated the dual-tuner ...etc... It will be available for 2 hours." Or whatever it says.

Yes I know DTV, I understood how it worked after the first pop-up. You didn't need to remind me these last 100+ times.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

jhart05 said:


> Didn't feel this deserved it's own thread ...
> 
> I don't get your pop-up anymore, the one that is starting to get on my nerves is the dual-tuner note.
> 
> ...


That's double-play (having two tuners active, so you can switch between them)...it needs to give SOME sort of acknowledgement that the feature is engaged. If it didn't, there would be people complaining about that.

Stuart gave the solution, but the reason you are getting the pop-up is that without a few series links in place the software keeps assuming you are a new user and need reminding that you can record your favorite shows. Once you start setting up a few recordings (5 is the magic number, apparently) the "reminder" goes away.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

DTV: finding new and unhelpful unsolicited ways to annoy us since 2010.

I would prefer that just once they fix a real problem, instead of providing fixes to problems we don't have. It seems their mission statement is to get the phone to stop ringing, while most companies concentrate on improving the user experience instead.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I did set up series. did not change the default options on the DVR popup went away but if you need to have (always) at least 6 series links it is not realestic to do your DVR will keep recording shows and fill up my DVR any other way to make pop up go away


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

sportman13 said:


> I did set up series. did not change the default options on the DVR popup went away but if you need to have (always) at least 6 series links it is not realestic to do your DVR will keep recording shows and fill up my DVR any other way to make pop up go away


Then why have a DVR? Isn't the whole point to set it up to automatically record your favorite series? After you view them, you delete them, then they won't "fill up" your DVR.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I meant Could you set options for each of those 6 series links first run and Repeats will it work?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

sportman13 said:


> I meant Could you set options for each of those 6 series links first run and Repeats will it work?


Yes, and you could limit the series links to one program, first run only. But I don't believe you have to keep 6 series links active in order to make the hint go away. However, the belt and suspenders way would be to always have 6 SLs set at all times. Could even be for a series that's not currently aired, I think.

Good luck!


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Could you set options for each of those 6 series links first run and Repeats will it work?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Laxguy
I meant Could you set options for each of those 6 series links first run and with out Repeats will it work?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes! Just do it!


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Why do you have a DVR if you are not going to record any series? That's most of the reason for having one....you set up a series for your favorite programs, then you watch the episodes, then you delete the episodes you have watched.....


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

sportman13 said:


> Laxguy
> I meant Could you set options for each of those 6 series links first run and with out Repeats will it work?


So are you saying you dont have 6 different shows you watch on a regular basis? Seems rather odd to have a 5-tuner Genie and not watch at least 6 different shows a week. Its a beautiful thing to setup automated recordings for all your favorite shows, so you never have to worry about missing a new episode or being home on time for your favorite shows.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> Why do you have a DVR if you are not going to record any series? That's most of the reason for having one....you set up a series for your favorite programs, then you watch the episodes, then you delete the episodes you have watched.....


My parents love their DVR, but they never have more than 2 or 3 season passes/series links at a time. They just individually select shows they might want to watch later. They never have more than 3 or 4 shows that they're interested in during a season. They watch most of their TV live, they just want the DVR in case they won't be home to watch it.

I don't get it either, but if they're happy I'm happy.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I meant Could you set options for each of those 6 series links first run and with NO Repeats will pop up go away will it work?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Laxguy could you set options for each of those 6 series and not record have em stay in the series manager without recording ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Laxguy could you tell me the set options for first run and with NO Repeats on the Direct tv dvrhd34 in the series manager the order it is display on the Reciver ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

No, sorry, I cannot.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Dose anyone have or know dvrhd34 tell me the set options for first run and with NO Repeats on the Direct tv dvrhd34 in the series manager the order it is display on the Reciver ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It's something you just have to do. Get the remote and start in.


----------

